# Parking at Marazion



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

After reading through my snails trails in Pratical motorhome it mentions overnight parking at Marazion overlooking St Michael's Mount.
Well we have just spent one night in this car park right on the sea front with the best view in Cornwall with 5 over motor homes. Yes we did pay £4 but it was fantastic to wake up the that view. Not true wildcamping, but the next best thing. with shops on hand.

Nick & Mimi


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Glad it is still OK to park here. Interesting spot.


----------

